#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

## y6nb

Dear All,



Here for you a group of free applications gonna help you during your work:

1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You need "framework 4" so it can work properly

2- Gas Formation Volume Factor (FVF):
Small application to compute "Bg" to use it for your GIIP (Gas Initial In Place) estimation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3- For your Mud-Drilling density or divers computation use that:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4- If you want to refresh you Geosciense knowledge use the under Application:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- Those are very useful spreadsheet script for drilling and pipe-lines installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6- Finally for a quick browsing in the Geologic period and ages this will be helpful:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EnjoySee More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## bratek

nice share,
Thank friend so much.

----------


## trezor43

Thank You very much!!! Very useful apps!!!

----------


## y6nb

happy to hear that
Ciao

----------


## coyee

thanks a lot y6nb, very appreciate it..

----------


## mesozoic

thank you very much

----------


## y6nb

If any additional App requested, just tell me
Ciao

----------


## khnitch

nice share.
Do you've workflow to GIIP or OIIP evaluation in Petrel 2009
If not can we compute that using Zmap (Openwork 2003).
Thanks in advance.

----------


## y6nb

I can share for you Petrel Manual
Concerning Zmap, yes it's possible, let me look at that
Ciao

----------


## khnitch

petrel introduction course succesfully downladed..
But about Zmap it's still not clear for me, plz help
Regards

----------


## khnitch

any petrel 2010?

----------


## y6nb

soon

----------


## khnitch

What about Interactive Petrophysics? Any manual or course?

See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## Darth Vader

Thank you friend - very nice apps  :Smile:

----------


## khnitch

Could someone advice about the apropriate method fot time-Depth conversion (In Seismic)

----------


## y6nb

For me the Best way is "DepthTeam Express" (OW)
Ciao

----------


## khnitch

But I don't have Stack velocity?!

----------


## carlito666

perfect! thanks!

----------


## y6nb

> But I don't have Stack velocity?!



 Ok, Use Check-shot & Picks
Ciao

----------


## casaouis02

Thank you

----------


## y6nb

4u..

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## khnitch

Thanks MAn

----------


## y6nb

oK..

----------


## fox3

Thank you my friend

See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## geovishwa

> Dear All,
> 
> Here for you a group of free applications gonna help you during your work:
> 
> 1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
> This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



i am new to this forum and new to petroleum industry also..........i am a geologist working in an oil company..i would like to learn seismic interpretation on Landmark openwork--seismic.......could you share some basic material abt seismic interpretation and basic processing material with me......my email id is geovishwa@gmail.com...eagerly waiting for ur mail

----------


## y6nb

Fyi.

----------


## khnitch

any Petrel velocity modeling workflow?

----------


## anjumbukhari

thannks

----------


## y6nb

happy new year

----------


## TRONALD2010

thanks for sharing these softwares

----------


## archcharles

Very meaningful share., thank you

----------


## iyohaabraham

Please can some one help me with petrel 2004 software.

----------


## y6nb

OK, what's your problem

----------


## khnitch

nice share

----------


## khnitch

Petrel 2010 you mean?

----------


## y6nb

Any Pet_rel 2010 ********?

See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## victobs

pls can anyone help me with petrel 64 bit i will be grateful

----------


## r0b0tnik

none of the links are working now

----------


## y6nb

1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link updated
Ciao

----------


## petroman44

Thank bro!!! very useful apps and scripts

----------


## y6nb

If another link is broken, just let me know
Ciao

----------


## y6nb

....

----------


## ahmed abou zena

CAN ANY ONE UPLOAD IT AGAIN , THESE LINKS ARE BROKEN  :Frown: ( 

amohsean@gmail.com

----------


## pr1ma

Dear y6nb,
Could you upload again at 4/s/h/a/r/e/d? The Megaupload already blocked..
Thanks,

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear y6nb
please upload again the application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)

regards

----------


## mgomar

hi friends
does any body have either of FracMan or DFN modeler software.
it urgent.
Thankyou

----------


## mgomar

hi friend 
do you have either of these softwares.
FracMan or DFN modeler
thank you

----------


## abdulasad

> 1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
> This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



can you please upload that again on any other sharing site as megaupload has beeen blocked!!!!See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## y6nb

> can you please upload that again on any other sharing site as megaupload has beeen blocked!!!!



Dear All,

Here for you a group of free applications gonna help you during your work:

1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90, P50 & P10)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You need "framework 4" so it can work properly

2- Gas Formation Volume Factor (FVF):
Small application to compute "Bg" to use it for your GIIP (Gas Initial In Place) estimation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3- Those are very useful spreadsheet script for drilling and pipe-lines installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4- Finally for a quick browsing in the Geologic period and ages this will be helpful:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all contributors

----------


## y6nb

let me know if some links are dead
Ciao

----------


## y6nb

Here is another script that can help a lot for your Fault Seal Analysis:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let me know if you need any assistance
Regards
Yacine

----------


## kerogen

Hi y6nb, could u pls upload theses links again and thxs ...

----------


## y6nb

> Hi y6nb, could u pls upload theses links again and thxs ...



here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ciao

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear All
I need a macro for SW determination from Pc & H above contact
Please help me in this matter.
Regards

----------


## milanais

I need thoses applications

----------


## rf1001

I need Landmark software and free license for my project with subject,Optimizing casing design , please, help and guide me...
Thanks in advanced...
My job is urgency ...

----------


## Donnny

Wow, good!!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------

Hi
I need a tutorial or Manual for Landmark software (Halliburton)...(e.g, Stresscheck, Casingseat, and other software in this pack)
Please, help me
Thanks

----------


## ankithmt

Thanks

----------


## khnitch

Hi all,

Any Petrel 12/13 Med?

----------


## khnitch

Hi all,

Any Petrel 12/13 Med?

----------


## smzakaullah

Money making from home was not so simple before>>>>>>>
ReferralDuty.com Get Your Guaranteed Home Job for 1500$ weekly
Everyone is Welcome!
Unlimited Job Positions!
Anyone can Join!
No Experience required!
Instant Account Setup and Money Making!
Please click on the link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DBluz

anyone have gatecycle software?
I need this software to solve my problem..

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Anyone have a HRH Gravitas Winlog Pro with fix dongle emulator ? Please can share  ?

----------


## y6nb

Dear All*

Here for you a group of free applications gonna help you during your work:

1- Reserve Evaluation (GOR):
This is a nice application to Gas or Oil in place evaluation (P90* P50 & P10)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You need "framework 4" so it can work properly

2- Gas Formation Volume Factor (FVF):
Small application to compute "Bg" to use it for your GIIP (Gas Initial In Place) estimation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3- Those are very useful spreadsheet script for drilling and pipe-lines installation:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4- Here is another script that can help a lot for your Fault Seal Analysis:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- Velocity modelling issues!! Its done now this will tell you how much % of editing to apply to have your prospect closed
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6- Finally for a quick browsing in the Geologic period and ages this will be helpful:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let me know if youll need assistance

Enjoy

----------


## GabrielGonzalezGranela

hi SLB*

I need the Open Wells software* i have a manual already but i dont have the software* would you help me?

Thanks.

----------


## Tancredo

Thank you y6nb

----------


## rbenyamina

Please to share them again.

Thanks

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download fro Megaupload, kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Free Applications & Scripts for Petroleum (Oil & Gas) activities

----------


## fracgirl86

Does anyone have fracman? f/r/a/c/m/a/n please!!!!!! Thanks!

----------


## GeoOo

Thank you very much.

----------

